# Configuration time capsule



## Spyd3rX (16 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous

Je reviens d'une semaine de vacances à New-York, et j'en ai profité pour acheter une time capsule 500gb  . Mais je suis dessus depuis 2 jours à essayer de faire fonctionner internet dessus....

J'ai donc acheté un modem Linksys AM200 qui sera donc branché sur la time capsule. J'ai lancé l'assistant de configuration. Le réseau fonctionne parfaitement mais je n'arrive pas à configurer le modem ethernet. J'ai mit en PPoE, entré mes users / mdp mais il ne veut pas se connecter.

J'ai alors essayé de branché directement le modem sur le pc pour le configurer. Il est actuellement en mode BRIDGED. Lorsque je le met en ppoe et que j'entre mes login, je me connecte sans problemes...

Y'a t'il une espèce de conflit d'ip ou autre? L'ip du modem est le 192.168.1.1 et pour ce qui est de la TC, j'en ai aucune idée, c'est tellement étrange la configuration de cet appareil (pas d'interface web)

en espérant trouver de l'aide, merci !


----------



## Flibust007 (16 Septembre 2008)

1°) Tu es sur Pc ou sur Mac pour ce dont tu parles ?
2°) Il y a une configuration Ethernet sur Time Capsule, il suffit de passer en configuration manuelle -section internet ( dans la barre d'options supérieure ) - et puis tu y inscris les coordonnées de ton routeur ( adresse IP et serveur DNS fournis par ton FAI ) puis tu attribues une adresse IP à Time Capsule dans le même rang que ton routeur.

Exemple : adresse IP du routeur 192.168.1.1
Adresse IP a attribuer à TC         192.168.1.15


----------



## Spyd3rX (16 Septembre 2008)

je suis sur un imac et j'ai un pc windows qui sera connecté sur le réseau

Donc, si je comprend bien, je met le modem en PPoE (ya une option half bridge, à cocher?) et sur la time capsule je passe en DHCP et j'attibue une ip autre que le modem à la time capsule

Pour le moment, je suis en PPoE sur la TC et bridged mode sur le modem, mais bizarrement, la time capsule n'arrive pas à se connecter...

ciao


----------



## Flibust007 (16 Septembre 2008)

C'est bien la proposition.


----------



## Spyd3rX (17 Septembre 2008)

finalement j'y suis arrivé 

J'ai connecté le modem ethernet sur le mac, j'ai été sur l'interface de configuration du modem et je l'ai mit en "Bridged only" au lieux de "RFC 1937 bridged". Je le rebranche sur la time capsule et miracle, la diode est verte et je suis sur le net , si c'est pas merveilleux 

merci encore pour l'aide


----------

